# Ride Contraband 2011



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe I took out the Nightranes at the Loveland Demo Days. The design of the Contraband is much improved. The raised tab really helps keep your foot locked in place. That was my biggest complaint with the first generation is that the front of your foot would slop around. It's definitely a freestyle binder, and I am a freeride guy, but it felt like a solid binder to me. Probably not a bad choice for you at all.

I think you'll probably want to get the XL's if available. I believe that is what I demo'd and I am a size 11 too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They'll do well but I really think a better match up for jumps would be Nitranes or Forces or DS45's or M9's.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

hey im getting both of these as well!
and if you don't mind last years model you can get them for much cheaper.
boardroomshop.com - Skate, Snow, Wake, Surf :: Order Online or Call TollFree 1-800-316-7669
enjoy.


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you a few days ago. I couldn't decide on the contrabands, union forces, or the rome 390's. 

I did a bunch of research and read a ton of reviews and went with the 2011 union forces. ($170 shipped from actionvillage, 20% off code word "EARLYBIRD" expires today though)

Don't spend ~$200 on a color. Do your research and find the right binding. Go to the local shop and check them out.


----------



## strawbender (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys but i still cant decide.

Why did you choose the unions over the 390? i hear rome 390s are amazing but i just cant seem to figure out why


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

The real reason: Cheaper


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

strawbender said:


> Thanks for all the help guys but i still cant decide.
> 
> Why did you choose the unions over the 390? i hear rome 390s are amazing but i just cant seem to figure out why


canted footbeds arguably better straps and ratchets mostly personal preference stuff. the contrabands are in my opinion better than the forces so dont rule out the contrabands so quick plus the bindings are not bad for jumps just not huge jumps which it dosnt seem to be what you hit.


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

well, im sorry if im bumping this topic up, but anyway, im in the exact boat as you were.

i saw that roundabout136, took the union force, but just because it was cheaper.

if i don't care about the budget, should i take the rome 390?

because now i can see that the main problem with the contraband it doesn't hold the feet well, and it it a "pure freestyle" binding.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

matan676 said:


> because now i can see that the main problem with the contraband it doesn't hold the feet well, and it it a "pure freestyle" binding.


Anybody that says that hasn't tried them. Contrabands are a pain in the ass to set up correctly but they will hold your foot just as well as a regular binding.


----------



## CONTRABANDLOVER (Dec 20, 2010)

The contraband binding design is the new technology in snowboard bindings today . Contrabands will perform with the best snowboard bindings on the market and will give you everything you need while doing it , IF you set these bindings up correctly they will be wonderfull for all around snowboarding . they function great look awsome there light weight, The only reason not to get a pair of contrabands is that you are afraid to try out the new technology and trust me there is nothing to be afraid of. You might read some reviews about the contrabands saying that they fall off your feet and wont fit your boot but im pretty sure all these reviews are written by retards who didnt take the 20-30 minutes to properly set up there bindings with there boots OR Someone who strapped into a friends pair and obviously there boot didnt fit. All you need to do is make sure the straps are tight and the center strap doesnt necessarilly need to be directly in the center it just needs to go over the big toe.


----------

